

20 banned books that may surprise you - eplanit
http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/2012/1003/20-banned-books-that-may-surprise-you/Harriet-the-Spy-by-Louise-Fitzhugh

======
RexRollman
What is it with some of these websites? A list of twenty banned books that
requires twenty page loads to read? No thank you.

~~~
aptwebapps
Here's the print view:

[http://www.csmonitor.com/layout/set/print/Books/2012/1003/20...](http://www.csmonitor.com/layout/set/print/Books/2012/1003/20-banned-
books-that-may-surprise-you/Harriet-the-Spy-by-Louise-Fitzhugh)

Edit: Although I don't know why I bothered.

------
singlow
Why is it considered a "ban" when a library chooses not to shelve a book? This
is a poorly written article aside from the paging format. I only read three
pages of it but by the third I still had not seen any explanation of an actual
banning. One it says was banned with no explanation, the other two it says
were banned by libraries. I checked out Wikipedia and all three (Oz, Harriet
and Merriam-Webster) were "banned" by school libraries. No student or family
was prevented from owning or reading these books. The schools simply chose not
to put them on their shelves, or removed them from their shelves, and might
have publicly criticized them.

~~~
betelnut
I think this kind of behavior is considered a ban because it doesn't take a
formal government decree to effectively preclude someone from being able to
access undesirable literature.

If your school/community library is your main source of literature, then if
you can't get it there, you can't get it anywhere.

This argument probably held truer a decade ago, but I'd wager that it's still
disproportionately true in less wealthy/technical communities.

